

Second-order logic (explained in plain English) - philipn
https://www.academia.edu/11975482/Second-order_logic_explained_in_plain_English_

======
gnoway
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9703766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9703766)

